# We have a baby mouse



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

I posted on another thread of mine http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11136 that we have a unplanned litter.
Geri our little Dove girl had given birth to two babies yesterday morning. I didn't even know she was pregnant as looked no different really. Sadly it looks as though one must of died or was weak and either Geri or Minnie has eaten it. The one surviving one is looking good though and the few times I have checked on the baby and mum the baby has had a full tummy of milk. Geri is being a protective mummy and I haven't seen her move away from the nest much but when she has done to get some nibbles, Minnie has stayed with the baby.

I haven't a clue who the dad is as I have only had them 17 days when she gave birth. Is it possible that our male one Mickey is the dad? We only realised he was a male the night after getting them and moved him immediatly after realising this.

All three of my mice were from different litters and were housed in separate tanks with their litter mates prior to me getting them. The breeder said the three tanks were all females but obviously she had made a mistake with one of the babies and now thinking mabe there was a male also in with geri's litter and she has got pregnant before I even got her.

I've tried to contact the person I have got them from but she is not replying to me so at the moment I just don't know.

I wonder what colour this little bub is going to turn out as. It will be interesting to see how he/she delevops.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well she is only a young mum, at least if there is only one to look after it should grow up a nice, healthy mouse for you to keep.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you only had the mice for 17 days, and Mickey was not housed with Geri prior to you getting them, then no, he is not the dad. Mice are pregnant for 21 days (give or take, but not take 4).
As you suggested, the breeder must have made a mistake. Good luck with them all!


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say that its unlikely but not completely impossible, like posted prior in the topic, mice are pregnant around 21 days give or take and 17 days is possible but a bit early  Maybe you can get pointers from the baby when it grows bigger, if it looks like daddy, but with only 1 baby, you will never really be certain 

Congrats


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Just got an email from the breeder and she said there wasn't a male in any of the tanks. I said there was because the black & white one is a boy. She said she was sorry about the mistake but said all the others are definatley girls and none of the babies from Mickey's litter appear to be pregnant. There was six in that tank so lets hope for her sake he hasn't got his litter sisters all pregnant.

I will upload some pics of our baby in a few days. I don't want to disturb them to much at the moment. Baby is already going quite dark all over its back and has black eyes. Hoping it's a girl so it can stay in the same cage once its older. Will sex him/her once fur starts coming through and look for nipples as I don't think I will be able to sex it from looking at the genitals this early on.


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

And here is our baby mouse who we have named Solo. Not sure on sex yet but think it may be a male.

Solo aged 5 days old


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

looks adorable


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Not surprisingly, he's looking very well fed!  He's going to be a totally spoilt mummy's boy!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I strongly agree with MojoMouse


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a single buck raised by one of my mice...I named him Han Solo! LOL! Awsome name! Cute baby!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

What a cute,fat little squisher.

He looks blue to me <3

I just adore blues.


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah I think he looks blue as well. His mum is the Dove one with red eyes but he looks more like Minnie who was from a separate litter but I have no idea if the dad was the same.


----------

